
Osquery 4.0 Is Out - directionless
https://osquery.io/downloads/official/4.0.1
======
directionless
[https://github.com/osquery/osquery/releases/tag/4.0.1](https://github.com/osquery/osquery/releases/tag/4.0.1)

This is the first stable release since transferring to The Linux Foundation.
It represents a huge amount of work across many community members.

------
zercurity
Great to see a new release! Massively appreciate all the hard work of the
Osquery contributors.

